# 93 S13 nitrous HELP *SEARCHED*



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey guys.......Didnt want to make a new thread, but i have searched for 2 days (not long enough maybe) but i have until friday to finish this. Ok my main question is......Im using a NX wet system, i know i need to have timing at 20BTDC for a 50-75 shot......but what about the spark plug gap? im using NGK iridiun IX (BRK5EIX-11), currently i have them gaped at .44.

I have msd coil, NGK blue cables, HS header, Apexi N1 with 2.5" straight pipping, AGP light crankshaft (or whatever name it is), AEM CAI (yep used my home version CAI for it), took off the fan clutch and put an electric fan (blow alot of air for being so damm small).Forgot to mention I have the FJO progressive thingy as well.

My engine is rebuilt about 3k miles ago.....so its ready for some funny gas! LOL =)

Thanks.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Come on guys 9 views ? mmm looks like this is a trick question LOL.

Im not sure but i think the gap should be about .38 I just need some one with experience to tell me. =fluffy:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The OEM spark plug gap is 0.039 - 0.043" (1 - 1.1 mm). With nitrous I would set the gap to 0.039". Nitrous has a tendency to blow out a spark if it's too wide.

I would also consider backing off the ignition timing to 15 BTDC. Always be on the lookout for detonation.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm interesting.......i thouight timing should be backed 2 degrees per 50 shot....so you think its best to keep it at 15 rather than the stock 20 BTDC?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Start at 15 to be on the safe side and see how it runs. If there's no detonation, you can try bumping the timing up 2 degrees at a time and see how it runs each time. Always be aware of any detonation; it's a killer for pistons; can make holes real fast.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for the info........now one stupid ass question..........how do i know that i have detonation? when pressing the NAWS if i hear an explosion out of my exhaust or what?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Detonation will make your motor sound like a diesel. Just make sure not to run lean on the gasoline.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so far that hasnt happend......thank God, i will upload a video when im done with this (posponed due to $) LOL......im going up against a 97 Trans Am (im guessing its a LT1). So hopefully my bolt ons and 75shot will do.


----------

